# Suggestions regarding psu



## rock2702 (Dec 16, 2012)

My config is in my signature:

I want to switch to a seasonic x760 or a corsair hx750 from my current psu,as i m finding it difficult to manage the cables.Is the modular psu worth the extra 4k and will it solve my psu woes?Should i stick to my current psu and try my hand at cable management?


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2012)

try managing the cables - you have a nice cabinet so doing this should be easy enough.


----------

